# Scotty Flush Mounts on Hobie Revo 13



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wanting to put rectangular scotty flush mounts up front of the mesh holders for rod holders. Have read some post that the location of these mounts can be restrictive when pedaling. Anyone have experience using the scotty flush mounts? 
Open for suggestions.


Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Unless you are going to use extenders on them, make sure they are not within the range of your swing when paddling or else you will hit them constantly or have to alter your paddle which is very annoying. Also, make sure when you drill your holes that you make a hole big enough to easily slide the mount in without having to force it in or else the plastic will dip under the plate and allow water into the kayak easier. I've always used just a basic silicone sealant to form a gasket under the plate and just secure it down with either nuts/bolts or rivets.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

go with a yakattack slidetrack and then get the proper attachments and whichever rod holder you want to use. I dunno how the flush mounts would work up there, I have a revo 13 and think that flush mounts up front would be a bad idea. Get a scotty tube. its almost like having a flushmount w/ an extender. You can change the positions easily and scotty won't slip like a ram ball would


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

How long have you had the Revo? I'd fish a kayak at least 5 times before I started to put holes into it so you know darn well where you want stuff. Once you put holes in a kayak there is no going back. 

The slidetrack is not a bad idea, but really I have never had much reason to put rod holders in front of me when I have pre made holes behind me. Its a lot tougher than you'd think to reach a rod in front of your feet like you have to have it when peddling/ paddling.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

baldona523 said:


> How long have you had the Revo? I'd fish a kayak at least 5 times before I started to put holes into it so you know darn well where you want stuff. Once you put holes in a kayak there is no going back.


This


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe no need for front rod holders, if I have rear mounts and rod holders on crate. Anyone not use front rod holders?


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lot of guys don't, I'm not trying to tell you what to do I'm just trying to help you out with what I have learned. Sit in your kayak and try to reach past your toes, grab a rod, and pull it out of the rod holder with a fish on pulling 5 lbs of drag; it just ends up being more of a pita than what it is worth to me.

The other thing is that you want the rods up at more of an angle than you think. Ideally you'd like them straight perpendicular to the yak, but when they are like that in 1-2 ft seas the rod tips are going in the water constantly, the line is hitting you in the face when you turn, etc. 

Ideally you are right you want them up front so you can see them, but it just doesn't work out well. The best way is simply a 30-60 degree angle behind you. 

Again, I don't want to persuade you to do anything. Fish out of it a bunch before you start doing anything.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Would a scotty round flush mount installed in the cup holder of the Revo be an option? Ram ball mount in cup holder is good option as well. Just planning on attaching GPS not a rod holder


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

you definitely dont want to mount something in the cup holder. it will be in the way and also the cup holder tends to fill with water which will eventually leak if you start drilling through it. with the Yakattack Geartrack on the left you can literally attach anything you want. I put my Lowrance and my GoPro on it and they evben make longer geartracks if the short one isnt enough for you. The Ram tube on the right is nice but I would suggest the scotty version instead of Ram, because the ram ball slips when using heavy poles or when trolling.


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Give that a Yak a bath


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Lol I'm going to soon. Imma have to take some serious cleaning agents to it, Louisiana mud does not come off well with just water haha. Dunno if you noticed but i edited my post from above after I posted the pic off my phone. Hope my info has been helpful for ya


----------



## Aggie01 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, thanks for advice, good call with cup holder filling with water, did not think of that. My priority is not a rod holder up front but just a place to rig GPS, trying to keep a clean deck. Maybe 4" gear track maybe a good option. May install a 4" gear track on rear as well.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

gear track is the way to go IMO i installed two flush mount scottys in my Outback but i have a spot where its recessed to do it. IF you do the flush mounts pick up the extended articulating scotty arms, theyre 12" long iirc and theyre great specially if you need to paddle, loosen the lower slip joint and push them forward.


----------

